
What kind of computer should a startup CEO have in 2020? - Alex_wikiroutes
The question is probably out of date, but computers are different now. Even the musthave software changes all the time.<p>plz provide you laptop&#x2F;desktop conf and top5 software
======
zhte415
One that works for what you need and that's reasonably reliable. One in the
cupboard as a backup. Everything backed up.

------
alexmingoia
It doesn’t matter.

------
kkirsche
One that has a warranty so that you can get things fixed if needed and focus
on the business. Specs are much less important unless there is a specific task
you will be responsible for that is compute intensive.

------
gshdg
Something highly portable that can drive a large external monitor when you
need to do spreadsheets.

------
Alex_wikiroutes
MY pc i7 8700k 64GB memory

soft: google cloud, intellij idea, ms office, basecamp, vpn client, skype

~~~
ajeet_dhaliwal
Seems more like a CTO/dev machine with IntelliJ and 64GB RAM. CEO presumably
focusing on sales/strategy. Of course if the CEO will be doing dev work (ie
1-2 person team) then fine. Although I’m a dev and co-founder and even I got
on fine with a MacBook Pro 13 inch with 16 GB RAM. We’d need to know more
about the startup, if its a general web app computer choice is probably not
super important.

